# Thank you for helping my car win 2 awards this year



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

I lurk a lot, I don't post much, but I read what others say and do, and I try to pick up what I can. Being disabled (one arm) I find some aspects of detailing - such as machine polishing - quite difficult, but I persevere and I get there in the end, just slower than average.

Partly as a result of what I've learned from you guys over the years, our show-car (a 1989 MG Maestro Turbo) has won two trophies this year: at a local classic car show near Preston in June it won Best in Class (Post 1980 Classic) and at MG Saloon Day at Sandon Hall (Staffs) in July, to my surprise it took the very coveted Car of the Show award.

Just thought I'd like to say thanks for all you've taught me, and I figured it was a perfect excuse to post-up some pictures of it 










The embarrassed-looking lady is my long-suffering wife, modelling the 'Best in Class' award we won at Preston










Two pictures from MG Saloon Day:



















All the best :wave:

John


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Well done mate :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Bravo sir , car looks stunning:thumb:


----------



## R2P (Dec 25, 2010)

looking good my friends dad had one of these years ago not many left nice example!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Lovely looking motor and congratulations on the wins. I know how it can be a struggle Detailing cars when you have a dissability as I have a duff back which has a Titanium super fix in the Lumbar area that has failed and causes me loads of paint and Machine Polishing really gets me too hence why my car is a bit swirly.


----------



## dazlee03 (Oct 6, 2011)

Love it,


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

well done.... car looks great, congratulations...

:thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks lovely - who cares if it takes a bit longer when it looks like that! :thumb:


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for all your kind comments.


----------



## GraemeM (Aug 18, 2011)

Congratulations! Paint work looks spotless for a car of its age


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

:doublesho That looks like new!

Amazing work mate - I can't imagine how much of a struggle that must be, with one arm. It just proves what inner strength and perseverance can achieve. Hats off to you bud :thumb:


----------



## ALM (Oct 16, 2011)

Back in the day my mate had one of these, although not the turbo. Didn't they used to talk to you?


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

well done mate


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

its looks even better in the flesh, having driven past this numerous times whilst at work.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

The car is a credit to you. How you manage to machine polish with one arm, I just don't know. Respect man :thumb:


----------



## RSPSTEVE (Jun 1, 2010)

Love that i wish i could find one though..lol

Steve


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well done on your win knowledge and application great result , have to say the advice you get on here is great


----------



## sf1506 (Feb 12, 2008)

Well done


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Kriminal said:


> :doublesho That looks like new!
> 
> Amazing work mate - I can't imagine how much of a struggle that must be, with one arm. It just proves what inner strength and perseverance can achieve. Hats off to you bud :thumb:


x2 :thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

it looks better than new . Congratulations on the awards .The next time you show it give me a shout I'd love to come and see it :thumb::thumb:


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

ALM said:


> Back in the day my mate had one of these, although not the turbo. Didn't they used to talk to you?


No, only the very early Vanden Plas and unreliable MG1600s, which were dropped quickly like a hot potato. But you're not alone, most people think all MG Maestros had digital talking dashes.



L4CKL said:


> its looks even better in the flesh, having driven past this numerous times whilst at work.


lol didn't realise you live close by


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

congrats... looking better than new there.


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

L4CKL said:


> its looks even better in the flesh, having driven past this numerous times whilst at work.


Just thinking again, it's more likely that you have seen this one, our other MG Turbo (a bit modded ):










...because we tend to only really get G51 NAV out of the garage for shows and occasional weekend runs.
But I can easy understand how you'd think one was the other :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Congrats mate! Gorgeous cars - a credit to you!

regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

Congratulations mate, your hard work has excellent prize worthy results, and so the trophies couldnt go to a more deserving person.


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks Mike, I really appreciate that.


----------



## Mudders (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks ace, something to aspire too :thumb::thumb:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Well done


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Congrats fantastic car.

I see they are still making the car in China (scarey)! with a Montego front end lol


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

I believe they were making them for a while (something like 2001-2005), mating it with some prehistoric asthmatic old 1.2 engine from Toyota. Not really a huge fan of anything but the MG performance versions to start with though, so you can imagine my disinterest. Plus I think it looked Goddamn awful.

Mind you, for a while the Owners Club got a little bit excited at the prospect of possibly being able to import new unavailable panels to help keep our cars on the road, but seeing that the parts were being made in China by a company with no UK distributors, it would have been easier to bring one of the Mars Probes back to Earth.


----------



## simonpj145 (May 7, 2007)

Brings back memories. My father in law had one and the best run outs it ever got were when it had been nicked again! Fantastic looking.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Very well prepared car dude.

Looks a stunner.

Congratulations and well done.......................:thumb:







Russell


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Fantastic,not seen a Maestro in a long time.Well done.


----------



## Legacy (Oct 7, 2011)

Very very nice!

Congrats on the awards, that is really fantastic!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks lovely mate.

Well done.


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

Stunning car
I remember when these were first released (project LM10 IIRC)
My bro had the MG1600 version,it talked and was a right PITA
He got rid of it after 3 head gaskets (seems BL/MGRover have major problems with these)
,a new gearbox and finally the cambelt (or something like that) broke and the valves shattered 2 pistons,it was all fixed under warranty and once up and running he binned it!


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

You're right the MG1600 was an under-developed mess, rushed into production at the last minute because of the unexpected popularity of the recently-launched MG Metro. Austin-Rover hoped the halo-effect would rub off. The two litre MG Maestro EFi which replaced that abomination after just 18 months was in a different league, even the motoring magazines said so, but unfortunately the irreparable damage was done and the MG1600's infinitely-superior successor sold less than 33,000 units over 7 years. A tragedy.

There are a handful of MG1600s left around now, mostly 100% reliable having been rebuilt properly over a period of nearly 30 years by enthusiasts who actually know what they're doing, which is more than can be said for the company which made them and its appalling clueless dealerships.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Congrats mate, car looks stunning.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Top work, nice looking car as well.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great stuff car looks fantastic...:thumb:


----------

